# 2019 XPRESS SW20 ONLY 10 HOURS ON IT



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2019 20 SW IS LOADED OUT WITH THE EXTREME REDFISH PACKAGE, THE EXTREME STAINLESS PACKAGE, HUMMING BIRD 9 INCH CHIRP GEN 3 POWER POLE, HYD JACK PLATE , BIMINI TOP YAMAHA VF115LA MOTOR, THIS BOAT IS LIKE BRAND NEW CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $ 37,850.00*


----------

